# payment not recieved



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

i never recieved my pay this week pleas3 help


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

AkeyBreaky said:


> i never recieved my pay this week pleas3 help


Did u contact Uber by email? Are you a new driver?


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

This is my 3rd pay period. Uber says i should be getting paid. My bank has no pending deposits


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You gotta email support.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

AkeyBreaky said:


> This is my 3rd pay period. Uber says i should be getting paid. My bank has no pending deposits


So sorry! Please have CSR escalate your issue to manager!


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

i did email them. 3 times. whats a csr and how do i get in touch with one?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

AkeyBreaky said:


> i did email them. 3 times. whats a csr and how do i get in touch with one?


[email protected]


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

yea thats who i emailed n said i should be paid n wont contact payroll company until tomorrow also my bank still has no record of a pending deposit


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

AkeyBreaky said:


> yea thats who i emailed n said i should be paid n wont contact payroll company until tomorrow also my bank still has no record of a pending deposit


Welcome to the top notch, industry leading, award winning, Uber workforce support system.


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

this is ridiculous ive been in transportation for 12 yrs as an ic n never recieved the run around for getting paid like i am with them n ive been doin this for 3 wks


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

AkeyBreaky said:


> i did email them. 3 times. whats a csr and how do i get in touch with one?


CSR = customer support rep aka me. Not receiving a deposit is an issue that has to be escalated to management and that can take time. Writing in multiple times won't get you anywhere, we just merge those emails into the original that's already waiting for an answer. Yeah it sucks but sit tight and you'll get a response as soon as they get to it.


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

i sit tight while some guy gets rich n my children go hungry, great business ya guys got goin, u wonder why uber allready has a bad name, shame on uber


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

update, i just got paid on 3/9/15 from the pay period ending on 3/2/15 and now they are showing no processed payment for me for the period ending on 3/9/15

ridiculous


----------



## BlackBolt99 (Mar 14, 2015)

I am a new driver in Miami, started last saturday. Got a msg that I got my payment deposited on Thursday and as of right now, nothing. I tried the multiple email thing, guess I should have read this first. 
I know I am new and I can be flexible, but this has stopped my driving and not for a lack of wanting, but with tolls prevalent in Miami and gas, it makes it hard to get out there.
Does this happen often?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Every pay period, there are people who don't get their deposit. It doesn't tend to happen to the same person multiple times.


----------



## BlackBolt99 (Mar 14, 2015)

so, when can I expect it? Do I need to wait until the next pay period. I know you cant give me a specific answer, just trying to determine days or another week.
Thanks!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

BlackBolt99 said:


> so, when can I expect it? Do I need to wait until the next pay period. I know you cant give me a specific answer, just trying to determine days or another week.
> Thanks!


To be honest, it depends on how swamped driver ops is. I really wish they would start training some CSRs on some of the DOps duties, they're dipping their toes in the pool in that respect. They're so timid about it.


----------



## BlackBolt99 (Mar 14, 2015)

wow, thats scary. What do you recommend, if anything?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

BlackBolt99 said:


> wow, thats scary. What do you recommend, if anything?


It's the most frustrating part of driver support because we hate not being able to do anything. All you can do is wait.


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

dude this company is shit been an ic for 11 yrs n never had so many issues with getting paid out of 4 wks with uber ive been paid on time twicr


----------



## BlackBolt99 (Mar 14, 2015)

so, do you know if I will get another email or not?


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

just keep emailing them n say u want it forwarded to management i even went so far as to hound bill dot com as u have ever right to thy might get pissed but they will get pissed with uber


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

until u actually get the email from bill dot com sayi g youre gettin paid then send an email every hr if u have too it may or may not help but its your money especially in a business with a huge overhead to maintain u need to get paid and ontime every week


----------



## BlackBolt99 (Mar 14, 2015)

I tried that today as well and they didnt even want to speak to me, told me to contact uber and contact uber and contact uber, very short. I will send another email requesting managements involvement!
Thanks alot, I appreciate your help!


----------



## BlackBolt99 (Mar 14, 2015)

you are absolutely right!


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

u have every right to contact bill dot com so dont let them think u cant its not really them its uber not sending the payment info to them n thats the problem uber is a joke but they dont care cuz for every 5 drivers that quit there are 10 more that sign up dont make this is a career just use it for extra cash to get by n then get out its not worth the hassel dealin with these idiots


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

its a half ass run company by some kids who had a good idea thats it it will fail eventually cuz in any kind of transportation u need the backing of a solid driver team and great customer support n this company has neither i ran pharms for 10 yrs succesully as an ic in NY before moving to ohio so i have a good idea of how transportation works n how to be good at it if u need any advice on how to make the best out of this crap of a job feel free to private message me


----------



## BlackBolt99 (Mar 14, 2015)

thats exactly what I am doing, I am just trying to make some extra cash


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Make sure you don't have a savings account or credit union account on file, they won't deposit to that.


----------



## Concerned (Apr 10, 2015)

Well this is week two of trying to get paid.
I started with Uber 9/2014 and received payment every Thursday without issue.
For the past two weeks I've received conflicting information as to why I have not been paid from my bank account information is wrong to a technical glitch.
Since I have not changed my bank info and no one at Uber seems to be in any hurry to make sure I'm paid, I am beginning to wonder if I should keep shelling out gas money and my time.
The latest email received says I will be paid by check in the mail?
Anyone else have issues?


----------

